# Kuka Roboter Lernunterlagen



## Bossi (19 Mai 2006)

Hi Allemiteinander,

wollte Fragen ob nicht einer von euch Lernunterlagen für Kuka Roboter oda für die KRL ( Kuka Roboter Language) als Pdf hat.

Wenn ja wäre es nett wenn ihr sie mir auf meine E-mail schickt.

Marian.Bosse@gmx.net

mfg Bossi


----------



## martin3885 (22 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
falls jemand die Unterlagen haette, kann sie mir auch zuschicken .
Meine E-Mail Adresse ist r81rmarcin@yahoo.com Danke!

Gruesse.
Martin


----------



## Gast (24 Mai 2006)

*Träumer???????*

Die Unterlagen gibts für viel Geld bei Kuka zu kaufen.........

Schmarotzer........


----------



## Gschmeidi (21 November 2007)

lieber gast, ich befinde mich momentan im rahmen der ausbildung in der roboterwerkstatt eines großen deutschen automobilherstellers. den gesamten themenkomplex automatisierungtechnik finde ich unheimlich interessant, doch leider kann ich augrund meines beschränkten einkommens mir nicht die gewünschten unterlagen oder auch fachliteratur anschaffen (um mich auch zu hause ein wenig fortzubilden). 


falls einer erbarmen hat würde er mich furchtbar glücklich machen.

grüße


----------



## thomass5 (21 November 2007)

gibt es bei dem "großen" Automobilhersteller keine Unterlagen und nen Kopierer?
vielleicht gibt es hier was www.roboterforum.de 
Ich weiß, wo bei uns in der Firma so was stehen könnte. Bei ner konkreten Frage und so 2/3 Tagen zeit, könnte ich mal nen Blick riskieren.
Thomas


----------



## Gschmeidi (22 November 2007)

danke für die antwort!

die fachliteratur gibt es in gedruckter form durchaus, doch wird das kopieren/drucken in dem umfang nicht all zu gern gesehen. und eine schön struckturierte pdf wäre ja auch wesentlich praktischer.

bevor du jetzt für mich deine zeit mit dem einscannen verbringst mach ichs selbst. (will dich nicht unnötig belasten)

aber falls sie jemand schon als pdf vorliegen hat wärs super! in einer anderen  dateiart natürlich auch. (zB wie bei step7! ich kann jedem der sich als anfänger/azubi damit beschäftigen will empfehlen, sich die step7 hilfedatei zu besorgen.)

grüße


----------



## Boxy (23 November 2007)

Da muss ich auch voll und ganz zustimmen.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das ich alle Dokumentationen in Papierform mit mir tragen müsste :sw10: . Die Fluggeschellschaften würden sich dann freuen. Vereinfacht wird dadurch die "Suche" auch nicht. Da lob ich mir doch solch etwas wie die DocOnCD von Siemens.


----------



## MEGATRON (23 November 2007)

Hallo,
ich hätte da was, hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

MEGATRON schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte da was, hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


Wenn du Unterlagen über Kuka Roboter als pdf hast, dann wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## MEGATRON (23 November 2007)

Ich habe versucht die Datei anzuhängen, hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## Gschmeidi (26 November 2007)

hallo megatron! danke für deine bemühungen! falls du oder jemand anders bereit wäre mir eine pdf o.ä. mit den unterlagen zu schicken wärs super.

ihr wisst ja wie schnell man in den kuka-ordnern fündig wird  


im allgemeinen sind die mir ein wenig suspekt, die erklärungen könnten wesentlich kürzer und besser strukturiert erfolgen... gibts zu ihnen vielleciht alternativen?


----------

